# MGG Spanish Knight



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Last week I purchased and received from Metropolicity a recently made "Knight" SS with Spanish attachments that Eric posted in the SF, showing all the slingshot constructions details step by step.

It is beautifully made, with ¼" aluminum core, curly walnut, redheart and oak for scales. It's secured with brass tubular pins and a larger brass tubular pin for the lanyard hole.

The package came with an extra set of leather tabs but not bands. Luckily, I had an extra set of 6mm Spanish bands from my Spanish SSs and attached those to one of the leather tab sets and a pair of .30 latex bands to the other leather tab sets.

I tested the "Knight" with each of the bands sets and I can say that the slingshot is comfortable to hold and shoot. I don't consider myself an expert shooter but I noticed that the "Knight" was hitting consistently at the target set at 33 feet.

I am very happy with this purchase. The packet was was delivered super fast.

Great slingshot, highly recommended!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You should be happy, that's a sweet shooter!!!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

So You bought this!!! You is one fortunate dude, Sharp Eye! I watched that video to see the end result - and Wow! Real Class!

Shoot straight and well man, that is some slingshot!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> You should be happy, that's a sweet shooter!!!





DogBox said:


> So You bought this!!! You is one fortunate dude, Sharp Eye! I watched that video to see the end result - and Wow! Real Class!
> 
> Shoot straight and well man, that is some slingshot!


Thanks, good shooter from a good vendor.


----------

